# Wierd baits



## Jim (Dec 6, 2007)

The Bird is nice! There is a company that makes a duck...let me think where I saw it.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 6, 2007)

Found this one in my dad's old tackle box. What (or who) is this supposed to catch?


----------



## Popeye (Dec 6, 2007)

I was almost one time thinking of trying it out but my luck I would lose it. I got a bunch of old lures of his, some wierd, some not so much so. I'll get more pix and post them tomorrow or Saturday


----------



## Jim (Dec 6, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> Found this one in my dad's old tackle box. What (or who) is this supposed to catch?



It caught me! :shock:


----------



## shamoo (Dec 6, 2007)

Double hookup Mr.Jim, I got hooked on the first set of trebles, you must have gotten the aft. :wink:


----------



## shamoo (Dec 6, 2007)

Mr. Fishin NJ, I bet those ducks would be a good bass catcher


----------



## Jim (Dec 6, 2007)

shamoo said:


> Double hookup Mr.Jim, I got hooked on the first set of trebles, you must have gotten the aft. :wink:




How did you know I was greek? LOL!


----------



## shamoo (Dec 6, 2007)

Mr. Jim, with a last name of Taadnanwergnfvfrkis, thats Greek to me  , just a lucky guess


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 7, 2007)

I can see where that lure could catch some fish what with all the jagged tenicles, push buttons (especially the yellow one) and the bronze eagle, but what is that other thing above it in the picture???? :lol:


----------



## SMDave (Dec 7, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> Found this one in my dad's old tackle box. What (or who) is this supposed to catch?


Pretty sure they're meant for throwing onto the BEDS of bass during SPAWNING season :lol:


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 7, 2007)

Man those are some wacky lures. I like the bird ones

I have this crazy friend that swears he's caught bass on this thing. :^o 







Like a bass would ever eat this!


----------



## redbug (Dec 7, 2007)

that is the blade clacker buzz bait I have them and they are great !!!


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm just being a smarta$$. It was my major. 8) 

Think about it though, some lures we consider normal are actually pretty weird. Spinnerbaits and buzzbaits are a great example. They look like absolutely nothing a bass would eat but they catch fish like nobody's business. Some of the weird lures that have been pictured probably look more like bass forage when being retrieved than a Spinnerbait or Buzzer do.

About 7 or 8 years ago I was in Minnesota fishing with my uncle. I tied on a spinnerbait and my uncle, who is only a casual fisherman, says "What the hell is that thing?? You catch fish on that???" He thought it was ridiculous and couldn't believe I would even use it.

That struck me at first because a spinnerbait had always been just an everyday thing to me, I didn't know what was so weird. But since his knowledge of lures was limited to Mister Twisters and Rapalas, it looked like something from outer space. 

Ever since then whenever I buy a lure I think about how stupid it must look to a non-fisherman. We really do use some strange stuff, I won't even get into soft plastics! :mrgreen:


----------



## little anth (Dec 10, 2007)

never thought about that lmao


----------

